# Any interest? 12 or 16 hour deep drop on the Rudee Angler



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good to put faces on screen names + will be able to fish in the blue water. Got a jiggin' itch to scratch. 

We haven't had a P&S boat trip in a while.




http://www.rudeeinletcharters.com/CurrentSpecials/tabid/93/Default.aspx


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Al, what if I don't have any dedicated "jigging" equipment? I see on the web site that they provide stuff but is it o.k. quality, and if not what should I bring if I do this?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> Hey Al, what if I don't have any dedicated "jigging" equipment? I see on the web site that they provide stuff but is it o.k. quality, and if not what should I bring if I do this?


I got a backup accurate jigging combo... $50.00 bucks an hour to rent... =D .... But on the serious end, I'll bring my jigging equipment if the deep dropping is slow or to help cure my OCD... but this is a "deep drop fill the cooler" trip so TLD15's 20's, Penn International 30's, 50's , Daiwa Dendoh electric reels and equivilent tackle can be brought.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm game. Lemme know!


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm game too, just let me know when the trip will be.


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

count me and my dad in also just le me know what day and time to be at the dock


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

So, what was the report on this trip? I tried to do their 12 hr trip this week, but it was cancelled due to the offshore weather.


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

sounds like fun .I would be interested. Just need to know the date & time


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Waiting for the 16 hour Spring deep drop to come back around.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in lemme know when!


----------

